# First Scottish shrimp show



## Lindy (22 Apr 2016)

Just to let anyone interested know that this sunday, 24th April, there will be the first ever shrimp show in Scotland. It is being held at the Livingston community centre and doors open at 12noon. There will be shrimp owners/breeders from Facebook group "freshwater shrimp uk" with some of their stock to display the different varieties and offer advice on keeping them. There will also be a selection of shrimp for sale. The show is sponsored by shrimpandscape and dennerle and there will be shrimp products for sale. 
A great opportunity to see some very nice shrimp and have a blether! Hope to see some ukaps folk there .
Cheers, Lindy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Just to let anyone interested know that this sunday, 24th April, there will be the first ever shrimp show in Scotland. It is being held at the Livingston community centre and doors open at 12noon. There will be shrimp owners/breeders from Facebook group "freshwater shrimp uk" with some of their stock to display the different varieties and offer advice on keeping them. There will also be a selection of shrimp for sale. The show is sponsored by shrimpandscape and dennerle and there will be shrimp products for sale.
> A great opportunity to see some very nice shrimp and have a blether! Hope to see some ukaps folk there .
> Cheers, Lindy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi, 

Can I ask if there's further info on this, like how big it will be etc? It's an hour drive for me, just trying to work out if it'll be worth the drive


----------



## Lindy (23 Apr 2016)

We have no idea how many people are going to show up. But there will be several shrimp varieties to see and some will be for sale. I know that the Lightfoots have sent up some lovely shrimp to be displayed including super blacks. Lothian fish keepers club is hosting the show and there will be fish on auction too. I've never been to one of these things so not sure what to expect. 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Apr 2016)

Aqua360 I am coming from Stewarton so farther away than you lol..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Aqua360 I am coming from Stewarton so farther away than you lol..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Lol didn't know it was a competition


----------



## Nick16 (23 Apr 2016)

... or save the drive and buy some of my shrimp for a fraction of the price


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Apr 2016)

Nick16 said:


> ... or save the drive and buy some of my shrimp for a fraction of the price



I'm listening...  where are you based, and what shrimp?


----------



## Lindy (24 Apr 2016)

Show went well. There were a couple of tables selling nice plants, plenty of nice fish for sale and of course some cracking shrimp for sale at good prices. Would have been very tempted by the great quality crs if I didn't have some very nice prls coming next week.















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Show went well. There were a couple of tables selling nice plants, plenty of nice fish for sale and of course some cracking shrimp for sale at good prices. Would have been very tempted by the great quality crs if I didn't have some very nice prls coming next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I picked up a piece of manzanita, then some bits and bobs of mosses, water lettuce etc; didn't buy any shrimp as I don't have the space at the moment. Interesting event though, and the first I've been to


----------



## Lindy (24 Apr 2016)

Good you came along though. Should have said hi.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Good you came along though. Should have said hi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Perhaps I did lol, I have no idea what you look like though haha


----------



## Lindy (25 Apr 2016)

Very true!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick16 (25 Apr 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> I'm listening...  where are you based, and what shrimp?



see the for sale section. clearing the tank so have (had) 200 CRS shrimp to sell.


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2016)

Nick16 said:


> see the for sale section. clearing the tank so have (had) 200 CRS shrimp to sell.



Wish I had the skills for CRS, I'm still making mistakes with my red cherries though; I have a bit to go yet


----------

